# PAL Football



## SouthLand (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey everyone! 

I am just about 6 months into live action shooting and took some of my favorites and wanted some comments / suggestions. This is my son's PAL football team. These were all shot with a D60 with a 50-500mm Sigma.  

































Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## SouthLand (Nov 30, 2009)

Nothing huh.... I must suck! :greenpbl:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 3, 2009)

No you don&#8217;t total suck but there are some problems and this place does not get a lot of sport shooter traffic

The cropping or framing seems is a little tight and so does the composition, Think about leave some space so the composition has a more natural fell

Watch out for Background Clutter, sorry but your #1 as it is is trash, Why becomes dominate crotch and T&A do not work in the background of family photos; if you are any good at photo shop maybe add some blur or cut the player and use the cut out in a collage 

Having part or all of the main subject&#8217;s face and ball in the shot will add a lot value; Moms like faces, Dad like action, Moms are always right


----------



## SouthLand (Dec 3, 2009)

It took me a second to figure out what you were saying. Then I realized that crouch was supposed to be crotch. 

Honestly I didn't even pay much attention to it, but I do see your point. Thanks for that. 

As far as cropping, I don't understand? Are you talking about #2? It is a little cluttered because I was trying to get a little of everyone in the shot. 

So, the ball and a face in the shot is good. As long as it's not close up? Can you be more specific? So are #3-#5 bad shots, or should there be more background?

Thanks. I appreciate anything, I just wish there were more people leaving comments.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 3, 2009)

dang spell check


 There are no rules of composition just subjections and opinions    

#2 does not have strong main subject, what are your eyes being drawn in too?, the framing/cropping is Ok

#3 the focus is a little soft, the spacing between #21&#8217;s right hand and edge of image is a little tight

#4 the spacing between #12 left hand and edge of image is tight, #68 and out of focus foreground is drawing my eyes in

#5 the spacing between helmet and edge a long with the feet and edge are both too tight, plus it&#8217;s not the best angle or line of sight 

Also what shutter speed and IS0 where you using?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 3, 2009)

Don't worry about cropping tight if it's an interesting shot, #1 is only interesting to you because it's your son 
#2 no faces and you can't tell what is going on 
#3 better but focus it is soft on his face, shutter speed not fast enogh for focal length
#4 to much clutter in the background if you have a fast lens thats not a problem 
#5 not very interesting again 
I think a lot of the problem is you positioning also get lower, i would be kneeling down for these shots and shotting with them coming at me

This is the nearest i have to American football
here's a kicking shot 





Tackle shot





and a running shot


----------



## SouthLand (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help fellas! Back to the drawing board.....


----------

